# Need Webcam under Rs 1000/-



## Skyh3ck (Nov 14, 2011)

hi

I need a webcam to be used with a desktop computer under Rs 1000/-

Please suggest some good webcam.....

It is for Home use.

Thanks


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

^ add few more hundreds & grab this HD webcam from Logitech.

Logitech HD C310 - 1.3k.....*Click Here* for the Features.

I have paid 1.3k almost 8 months back, so now the price will be close to 1k.

Or even consider buying Logitech HD Webcam C270h as its price is somewhere close to C310 & it comes with a Headset also instead on mic embedded with webcam.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 14, 2011)

^^
are you able to experience HD video chat ?


----------



## d3p (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, if you have a decent connection like 512KBps or Higher than its really awesome.
Especially with SKYPE, its good.

Otherwise the FPS drops & image looks little bit blurry to the otherside, but not to you.


----------

